# What do I have to do to get Tivo?



## LinusK (Jun 9, 2007)

We got the DirecTV DVR almost a year ago, and it's been a struggle ever since.



Looping. The DVR randomly jumps back when fast forwarding, creating an infinite loop.

Lag. The DVR is terminally slow. Doing anything that takes several steps is downright painful.

Recording issues. Often when I ask it to record a series, it simply refuses. No reason is given, and I have no idea what's wrong, or why it won't record what I ask it to. Plus, unless I look closely, I may not even notice the orange ball has disappeared.

Random freezes. Occasionally, it just stops working, and has to be rebooted.

FF/RR issues. It's impossible to get it to stop where you want it to. 

The final straw came the other night, when my wife set it to record a show she really wanted to see (don't ask), only to come home to see... that our DVR had failed us again.

So this is where I come in. I have a friend who has Tivo, and who has none of the problems my R15 inflicts on me. After several calls to D*, as well as Circuit City, and assurances all around that I could set up Tivo to work with D*... I bring my brand-new Tivo home to find out... it doesn't work with D*. I had to read these boards to find out I have to buy a brand of Tivo that _isn't made any more_ if I want to have Tivo with D*.

Anyway... enough ranting. Since y'all are infinitely more helpful than D* or Circuit City, could you please tell me if getting a R10 (that is the model I need, right?) off eBay is likely to solve my problems?

Are there any unforeseen (by me) problems I need to look out for?

And why, btw, is D* so hostile toward Tivo? Is there anybody in the world who thinks that their DVR is 'the same' as Tivo, other than the people who work for DircTV?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

To get one? Ebay. Have the seller give you receiver ID so you can verify the unit is not leased with D* before you buy.

As for the TiVo/DIRECTV marriage breakup? Is a very long tale involving money, greed, and features. Basically a relationship that was great slowly became less favorable for both companies so they split up. Sorry to see it happen, but maybe from the ashes the Phoenix will arise.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Check out www.weaknees.com .:welcome_s


----------



## shal (May 7, 2007)

LinusK said:



> ... could you please tell me if getting a R10 (that is the model I need, right?) off eBay is likely to solve my problems?


 What Jhon69 said. Even if you don't buy from Weaknees, their web site is a good reference for the various models that exist(ed).

Also, their replacement hard drives make salvaging a dead DirecTiVo an attractive proposition. Offer to pay shipping and maybe someone will give you their hulk, particularly some of the people that have or are threatening to leave DirecTV altogether. The Buy/Sell/Trade board here requires membership:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=97



> Are there any unforeseen (by me) problems I need to look out for?


 For SD you're good for at least three years. For HD maybe only a few months as DirecTV will start moving HD channels to MPEG4, which the HR10 cannot decode.



> Is there anybody in the world who thinks that their DVR is 'the same' as Tivo, other than the people who work for DircTV?


 Maybe not the same, but there are some that think it the R15 is better: :nono2: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87953&goto=#12


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LinusK said:


> Is there anybody in the world who thinks that their DVR is 'the same' as Tivo?


I'm one of those who actually prefers the R15 to the Tivo based products.

The reason I'm posting is I have an R10 that is in excellent condition, 100% stock, that is sitting de-activated in my closet (shut it off after getting the R15). It has less than one year of use on it. If you are interested in it, pm me. Maybe we can work a deal.

Carl


----------



## LinusK (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Jhon: Weaknees seems to charge a hefty premium over what the units go for on eBay. I realize Weaknees is probably safer... but $200 safer? 

Can I use my R15 access card once the DirecTivo comes in the mail?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

LinusK said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> Jhon: Weaknees seems to charge a hefty premium over what the units go for on eBay. I realize Weaknees is probably safer... but $200 safer?
> 
> Can I use my R15 access card once the DirecTivo comes in the mail?


No. I tried using the access card from my father-in law's old RCA unit in my newer RCA unit I had when I got my DVR. It would not work. They wanted him to buy a new card. It was cheaper for him to buy a new unit and have it activated. I have also heard that D* will stop activating "used" equipment in the near future


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LinusK said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> Jhon: Weaknees seems to charge a hefty premium over what the units go for on eBay. I realize Weaknees is probably safer... but $200 safer?
> 
> Can I use my R15 access card once the DirecTivo comes in the mail?


You should also buy a new card.I just posted that website for a choice.I have an R15-500 that I got for free and haven't had any major issues with it.It is unfortunate but if you want a Tivo you have to pay for it.When Liberty Media takes over Directv things may change or not.Good Luck!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> No. I tried using the access card from my father-in law's old RCA unit in my newer RCA unit I had when I got my DVR. It would not work. They wanted him to buy a new card. It was cheaper for him to buy a new unit and have it activated. I have also heard that D* will stop activating "used" equipment in the near future


Directv signed an agreement with Tivo to support the DirectTivo's for 3 more years.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a leased R10 that is just sitting here, doing nothing, except costing me $5 a month. I doubt they'd let me just give it to him? Transfer the lease ssomehow?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> I have a leased R10 that is just sitting here, doing nothing, except costing me $5 a month. I doubt they'd let me just give it to him? Transfer the lease ssomehow?


I doubt it too.If you quit leasing it you have to turn it in or D*will charge you.Then when you turn it in somebody who has been looking for one will grab yours.

Or you could tell D* your not returning it see what they would charge you to keep it and resale it.As far as I have heard they don't have anymore.:eek2:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, like they'd actually send out an R10 lol It'll probably set in some storage warehouse doing nothing lol


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Yeah, like they'd actually send out an R10 lol It'll probably set in some storage warehouse doing nothing lol


No somebody in the warehouse that prefers the R10 would probably grab it.:eek2:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Yeah, like they'd actually send out an R10 lol It'll probably set in some storage warehouse doing nothing lol


I have also read where subscribers have put their name on a list for a R10.


----------



## shal (May 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Or you could tell D* your not returning it see what they would charge you to keep it and resale it.


It would be sweet if that were practical.

The lease for my R15 said that for an SD DVR they could charge me up to $200 if I didn't return it. They might hit kturcotte with that, but who knows -- it couldn't hurt to ask. In any case, I'd be wanting to stop that $5/month fee... So maybe try to make a deal; if no deal tell them to send the retrieval kit.


----------

